
Why your brain loves procrastination (and how to help it stop) - ColinWright
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/8/7352833/procrastination-psychology-help-stop
======
nercury
It can also be described as two different story-tellers in your brain: one is
concerned about present, but the other one sees the long-term story. Invoking
a long-term storyteller shifts motivational focus away from "I am not in the
right mood" excuses.

------
getdavidhiggins
Another post which gives people a biased excuse to procrastinate. It's quote-
fuel for sloths

